# Mortons Sugar Cure??



## blues brother (Dec 9, 2010)

Is the sugar cure the same as tenderquick??

I have used tenderquick and High Mtn several times making BBB and Canadian Bacon. I have a bag of Sugar Cure I would like to use on my next batch of BBB. Any and all advice is appreceated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## eman (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe that it is just TQ w/ sugar added . Check the directions and i bet they are the same as TQ


----------



## blues brother (Dec 9, 2010)

eman,

I think you are correct. I'll go to mortons site and double check. I guess I should have also asked if anyone uses the sugar cure on BBB.

Thanks for the speedy response.


----------



## eman (Dec 9, 2010)

Never made bbb so i cant help there but i use tq and add sugar all the time for my canadian bacon so i dont see why not. Just make sure and do a fry test so that you can check the saltiness.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is a great resource.

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## blues brother (Dec 9, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> Here is a great resource.
> 
> http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


No sir, You are wrong...that is not a great souce. * It is a fantastic souce!! *Thanks so much. It is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2010)

You are welcome. Is Lee Js still open??


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2010)

I had some questions myself but thanks to FPNMF. You have answered my quetions too. Thanks for the info and it posted in my sausage/bacon and curing area in the house.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> I had some questions myself but thanks to FPNMF. You have answered my quetions too. Thanks for the info and it posted in my sausage/bacon and curing area in the house.


You are welcome. I am on workmans comp,so I have lots of time to poke around on the net. I study smoking recipes and processes as a hobby.

 I love making sausage and have discovered it takes a lot of reading and time to make. So far so good tho.

I got my "fpnmf" handle at a little bar in Bules Brothers back yard about 25 years ago.

This being a family site I can't give much detail. Quite a funny tale. Pehaps around the campfire at the panhandle party in April.


----------



## blues brother (Dec 10, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> mballi3011 said:
> 
> 
> > I had some questions myself but thanks to FPNMF. You have answered my quetions too. Thanks for the info and it posted in my sausage/bacon and curing area in the house.
> ...


LEE J's!!  WOW!  If you spent any time there then you know Hambone.  25 years ago you might have been there the night a chick decided she was gonna take a scooter and leave...well she wrecked it and got skinned up. Well, I was the fat, young deputy sheriff that came out to check on the wreck and y'all was about to whoop me til bone stepped in...  You wasn't the dude in the black leathers were ya??


----------



## blues brother (Dec 10, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> You are welcome. Is Lee Js still open??


No sir...they have been closed for some time.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2010)

>>>>>>>> You wasn't the dude in the black leathers were ya??
  Hahahahahahahahaha.............. that's funny.

I wasn't there for that incident, but do recall a lot of fairly insane incidents I was there for.

I still hear from a few of those characters.


----------



## mudduck (Dec 12, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> Here is a great resource.
> 
> http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


thanks to fpnmf he post the link and that is how i learn about mortons salt cures


----------

